# My first Cervelo... \



## jeffshul (Jun 4, 2015)

Highbb


----------



## alphasports (May 5, 2008)

jeffshul said:


> 2015 RCA
> Lighweight Millenstien Wheels
> Dura Ace Di2
> 3T Stem and Handle Bars
> ...


Ya that works! Congrats


----------

